# JBL Best Buy Black Friday 12" subs



## PPI_GUY (Dec 20, 2007)

The Best Buy Black Friday $29.99 deal on the JBL 12" GX1200 subs is still active and on eBay with free shipping. Although quantities are listed as limited. 
These are 300 watt rms subs with a claimed 90dB sensitivity. 
I've not heard them and I'm certain they are JBL's bottom tier entry-level sub. But, they might make a good first subwoofer for a teenager or for a low cost garage/shop sound system. 

https://www.ebay.com/itm/JBL-GX-Ser...h=item2f26b2f4f4:g:CsMAAOSwCgNb015q:rk:6:pf:0


----------

